# Bottega Veneta Curve Leather Mules



## Winter’sJoy

I’ve been thinking about these every since I saw them. I want them! Does anyone else like them?


----------



## allure244

I tried them on in the store in white before all the stores in my area closed. I like the way they look and they are very comfortable as the sole is cushioned. The sales associate described it to be like a tempurpedic mattress for ur foot. If I did not have the white Bottega lido mules already, I probably would have purchased them. I was waiting until my local store got other colors in my size but it will probably be a while before all the stores reopen.


----------



## Jana123

I think they are stunning! Personally I hardly wear any heels anymore but if I still would I would buy them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

allure244 said:


> I tried them on in the store in white before all the stores in my area closed. I like the way they look and they are very comfortable as the sole is cushioned. The sales associate described it to be like a tempurpedic mattress for ur foot. If I did not have the white Bottega lido mules already, I probably would have purchased them. I was waiting until my local store got other colors in my size but it will probably be a while before all the stores reopen.


Like a tempurpedic mattress?! Ugh don’t tell me that! I bet they are stunning in person and the white would be perfect for spring/summer and this is coming from someone that hates white shoes. I think these look good in white though.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jana123 said:


> I think they are stunning! Personally I hardly wear any heels anymore but if I still would I would buy them in a heartbeat.


They are. Fortunately for my wallet, since I have been spending, spending, spending since the lockdown, my size is unavailable for pre-order.


----------



## rutabaga

They're super sexy but I've twisted my ankle several times in mules so I don't wear backless shoes anymore.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

i*bella said:


> They're super sexy but I've twisted my ankle several times in mules so I don't wear backless shoes anymore.


Oh no! I’m sure that was no fun and very hurtful. I’m sorry to hear. I can understand how that could happen without the full support. If you come down wrong or not centered with the sole of the shoe you could hurt your foot and loose your balance. I think this style would also be cute as a strappy heeled sandal.


----------



## Docchen

I am trying to decide which one to get: Lido, Lido Intrecciato, or Curve. They are all so beautiful, hich one would you all suggest?


----------



## lunasauntie

Docchen said:


> I am trying to decide which one to get: Lido, Lido Intrecciato, or Curve. They are all so beautiful, hich one would you all suggest?


I recommend the Curve. I have the Curve in white as the person above listed. It’s the only designer heel I own that’s actually super comfortable. Tempurpedic mattress for your foot is correct. I have meetings where I need to stand all day sometimes and this shoe looks amazing plus feels great. I don’t love the Lido because it has a strap that’s very constricting beneath the quilted band and it feels like it would just be prone for developing blisters. The Curve has a few versions but the one with the twisted intrecciato straps are the most snug and comfortable on the foot. If you can find them in your size and color, I recommend snapping them up! I was in Italy and France last week and they are essentially sold out of all the leather ones. (There was a pair of raffia in paris.) I bought mine in my home store in San Francisco but also tried them in Vegas and now am on the hunt to snap up all the colors! They are that comfy


----------



## weezer

lunasauntie said:


> I bought mine in my home store in San Francisco


The San Francisco store is my home store as well!I love the staff there, they are so sweet


----------



## lunasauntie

weezer said:


> The San Francisco store is my home store as well!I love the staff there, they are so sweet


Yes they are! I will give them all my business!!


----------



## FIFI193

Do the curve mules run true to size or should I size up? I have heard both opinions.


----------



## FIFI193

lunasauntie said:


> I recommend the Curve. I have the Curve in white as the person above listed. It’s the only designer heel I own that’s actually super comfortable. Tempurpedic mattress for your foot is correct. I have meetings where I need to stand all day sometimes and this shoe looks amazing plus feels great. I don’t love the Lido because it has a strap that’s very constricting beneath the quilted band and it feels like it would just be prone for developing blisters. The Curve has a few versions but the one with the twisted intrecciato straps are the most snug and comfortable on the foot. If you can find them in your size and color, I recommend snapping them up! I was in Italy and France last week and they are essentially sold out of all the leather ones. (There was a pair of raffia in paris.) I bought mine in my home store in San Francisco but also tried them in Vegas and now am on the hunt to snap up all the colors! They are that comfy


Do the curve mules run true to size or should I size up? I have heard both opinions.


----------

